# Termites in Attic Only Possible?



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't know where you are, but in some areas of the country there are "dry wood" termites.
They don't need ground contact.








The Termites That Live Without Soil - Lloyd Pest Control


Drywood termites are nocturnal and can live without soil. This makes them hard to detect. But, Lloyd Pest Control can quickly spot and exterminate them.




www.lloydpest.com





EDIT... as you mentioned, *palmetto bugs *I am assuming Florida or close to it?

All of Florida has them, along the Southern boarder and up to Virginia, and 3/4 the way up in Calif.



Drywood Termites - How To Kill and Get Rid of Drywood Termites



EDIT... I see you also have NY in your name, no dry wood termites there.
But there are enough ties to Florida to make the connection with Palmetto instead of roaches.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

From google
*The most well-known flying insect that consumes wood is the drywood termite. Many are not aware that there are also other types of flying insects and bugs, such as Asian long-horned beetles, horntail wasps and carpenter bees, that can also cause a significant amount of wood damage. *

Out here anything that eats wood will be called a termite.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Where do you live.....just guessing maybe NY


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Drywood termites can be in the attic, the winged reproductives fly around, enter the roof attic space via soffit screens, or the gaps behind the fascia and soffit, or bore into any raw unpainted wood and start there, into the subfascia and the rafter tails.

Subterrainean termites come up from the ground through foundation cracks and footings and into the exterior walls via mud tubes. They can eat their way through wood framed walls and up into the attic as well,


----------



## RJ123 (Apr 6, 2021)

The subterranean termites just need a moisture source, such as a roof leak. A customer of mine had the ground around her house treated several times to combat a termite infestation. The termites didn't have to return to their underground lair so it was ineffective. Her insistence that she could hear them in the wall above her headboard at night proved accurate. We removed the drywall and every 2x4 was a complete loss. She had been putting off replacing her roof for a few years and they were able to survive in the damp insulation.


----------



## nytimes770 (Sep 23, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if this can be a termite? I've found a couple of these on the 2nd floor of my house the past week or so - either dead or close to dead on its back. i have no idea how they got to the location - from the attic to the 2nd floor or from the ground up through some opening on the 2nd floor.

I happened to change termite bond companies right before this - i went half a day with no bait stations outside the house.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not a termite, some form of roach I think.


----------

